# Spotted - Rotary



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

http://bbs.scoobynet.com/general-technical-10/916148-dont-be-scared-to-use-a-buffer-it-wont-burn.html

So come on, who was it that burnt thru to METAL !


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

LOL Im sure no one will say it was them......why not ask the guy, im sure if he is that pissed off he will warn you......

As they say takes years to build up a reputation and seconds to dstroy it


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Was fairly surprised when I saw this on edition. Has tempted me into getting a rotary aswell


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

If it is a DW supporters work they they need not worry as this thread will be deleted by the end of the day before anyone finds out ....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Smurf. said:


> If it is a DW supporters work they they need not worry as this thread will be deleted by the end of the day before anyone finds out ....


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

You just love that sin bin room eh?!?!?!



:thumb:


----------



## jl_ep3 (May 2, 2011)

Cringe-worthy video.. I could hardly watch! lol


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

jl_ep3 said:


> Cringe-worthy video.. I could hardly watch! lol


not as bad as this Wally :wave: Glad to see you have some "admirers" commenting on your efforts DaveKG LOL 






(got to laugh at some of the comments under it) :lol: :buffer:


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> :lol: You just love that sin bin room eh?!?!?!


Well .... it's true though  DW freedom of speech is similar to the Chinese ... as long as it's in keeping with the 'republic' way of thinking then everything will be fine ... if not then 'Welcome to the sin bin' :lol:

If it is a supporters work (I seriously hope not) then name and shame, otherwise these so called 'professionals' will just get away with it again on someone else's pride and joy.

Why not start a poll on whether the community of members would rather:

A) Name and shame 
B) Just keep it quiet and let get on with it, if you hired them then it's your own fault ...

(... Off to pack my bag ready for the discussion room, if I don't see you again thank you all as it's been a blast )

Mark.


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Cuey: on a different note; are you still doing those rotary extension bars?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Smurf. said:


> Well .... it's true though  DW freedom of speech is similar to the Chinese ... as long as it's in keeping with the 'republic' way of thinking then everything will be fine ... if not then 'Welcome to the sin bin' :lol:
> 
> If it is a supporters work (I seriously hope not) then name and shame, otherwise these so called 'professionals' will just get away with it again on someone else's pride and joy.
> 
> ...


I think its a bit unfair to judge a "pro" detailer on something like that.....there are many factors to take into account first!

I think if its the case this is a common theme with a detailer then its an issue, but a one off ? this is why detailers have insurance and a true professional detailer if makes a mistake will put his hands up (to the owner) and admit the fault and hae it rectified.

I know of a few who have made mistake and gone through but if you ask them they will never admit it ! I know of others who have openly admitted and discussed and therefore know what went wrong and learned from it.

With the persuit for perfect and the ever changing paint systems/products/tools at some point in their careers someone will unfortunately do something they shouldnt, but the true test is how they deal with it afterwards !


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> I think its a bit unfair to judge a "pro" detailer on something like that.....there are many factors to take into account first!
> 
> I think if its the case this is a common theme with a detailer then its an issue, but a one off ? this is why detailers have insurance and a true professional detailer if makes a mistake will put his hands up (to the owner) and admit the fault and hae it rectified.
> 
> ...


Think the same is true with any "trades person" Take a builder that lays a concrete patio which then shale's after a cold winter and wont rectify it as it was the concrete suppliers fault... Yes i do slate him when ever someone asks for a builder locally now....

Or as i do supply goods one batch was below standard so i replaced the items no questions asked a threw in a few extra ones as a good will gesture they were more than happy with the freebies

as you say they have insurance/ their reputation to keep... Sometimes things go wrong but if you put it right and make the effort your likely to keep that customer and generate a few more on top


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I know who the OP is, he owns a very reputable bodyshop and his painting is second to none.


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> I think its a bit unfair to judge a "pro" detailer on something like that.....there are many factors to take into account first!
> 
> I think if its the case this is a common theme with a detailer then its an issue, but a one off ? this is why detailers have insurance and a true professional detailer if makes a mistake will put his hands up (to the owner) and admit the fault and have it rectified.
> 
> ...


IMO your only as good as your last job, as a professional you should have the right equipment, experience and knowledge that you would never be in that situation to start with.

I use a Defelsko Positector 200A which has a multi level readout, so that I know what I have to work with. If it cant be corrected or it won't safely leave enough clear for future work then I would tell the customer before hand so that they can make there own mind up on whether they would like me to do it or not. The gauge no matter how good it is is only there as a guide, experience is what counts.

.... it's like having sex without a condom then saying 'ah don't worry, we can fix that' .... On a high end vehicle paintwork repairs can de-value the car quite dramatically, into the high thousands in some circumstances!!

IMO Prevention is always better than trying to fix it should something go wrong. This method also reassures the customer that you know what you are doing before you even start the job. Everyone has different ways of working.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Smurf. said:


> Cuey: on a different note; are you still doing those rotary extension bars?


looking into another batch...

:thumb:


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> looking into another batch...
> 
> :thumb:


Got them both when they 1st came to market! Essential piece of kit IMO :thumb:

OP: sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Smurf. said:


> IMO your only as good as your last job, as a professional you should have the right equipment, experience and knowledge that you would never be in that situation to start with.
> 
> I use a Defelsko Positector 200A which has a multi level readout, so that I know what I have to work with. If it cant be corrected or it won't safely leave enough clear for future work then I would tell the customer before hand so that they can make there own mind up on whether they would like me to do it or not. The gauge no matter how good it is is only there as a guide, experience is what counts.
> 
> ...


I am so impressed by the Smurf!! When are you finally going to reveal yourself and your amazing work to the DW world mate? 
The pittance it is to become a DW supporter and share your gems with us alongside those apparently less worthy Pro's in the 'Studio' must be extremely tempting as well as mere pocket-change to such a master of the trade 
I am truly gobsmacked you have not yet found the 'Pay now' button or whatever it is to show us all the errors of our ways :doublesho
I really feel like I am missing out on so much at the moment - with your vast contacts in product manufacture and knowledge of how other people should run their businesses and forums, coupled to your apparent mastery of the detailing art in having never made a mistake ever :doublesho we need you on here telling us where we are going wrong....................please sort this out mate and keep 'em coming :thumb:

I am sure it is just a glitch, but beginning to fear I have fallen for yet another load of promotional spiel, only to be let down with a lack of substance and content in the end


----------

